# Hoax caller jailed - £45,000 was cost of Rescue mission



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

MARITIME AND COASTGUARD AGENCY News Release 9 January 2008 14:31

A hoax caller who risked the lives of members of the public and rescuers by making a malicious call to Holyhead Coastguard on August 1st 2007 was today sentenced to 15 months imprisonment. Patrick Lane pleaded guilty to the charge of causing a public nuisance and was sentenced today at Caernarfon Crown Court.

At 19:20 on the 1st August a call was received by Holyhead Maritime Rescue Coordination Centre (MRCC) from a man reporting that both he and his friend had been swimming off the Rhyl coast and his friend had not returned. Holyhead Coastguard tasked an RAF Rescue Helicopter, two lifeboats from Rhyl and Rhyl Coastguard Rescue Team who searched for four hours before standing down the search.

Jim Paton, District Operations Manager said:

"Hoax calls risk people's lives by tying up search and rescue resources which may be needed in other genuine lifesaving incidents. Members of rescue organisations involved are often volunteers who are called away from their homes and families to risk their lives for others in potentially hazardous situations and horrendous conditions. To put them at needless risk with bogus, malicious calls is abhorrent.

We will always pursue prosecution against hoax callers and are grateful to North Wales Police for their assistance in this matter."

Great result. Idiot... Watch here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueMcae_LYL8


----------



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

*hoax caller*

Should have given him a longer sentence and made him pay the cost of the search, b****y idiot, its like in my part of the country ,the Lake District, we get idiots going into the hills when snow or gales are forcasted and having to call out mountain rescue or the helicopter out to get them down to safety again , they should be made to pay for this service and maybe think twice about doing it a second time.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

15 months is no where near long enough for what he did. Needs to be a _REAL_ deterrent next time this happens ... 4 years would seem adequate for me. Not only is it the vast expense that a hoax call like this causes its the fact that someone could be in a _REAL_ emergency and die because of idiots like this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Hope it makes the Newspapers over here as we too have such idiots, there again would wonder if such low lifes can read... 
I would agree expense excluded its the fact thats others could die be they real emergencies or crews land/sea or air risking their necks..


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

Sending him to prison is not the solution, he should have been publicly Flogged. One lash for each £.
Prisons are supposed to be overcrowded so why waste a space for a clown like him? 
Besides, the majority of prisons are like 3 star hotels, not really punishment and he'll be out in 6 months.
Makes my blood boil, mutter, mutter (MAD) (MAD) (MAD)


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

When this 'clown' is released he will have to face life as an ex-con - based on his track record would you employ him? 
15 months might seem too little but at long last we are seeing custodial sentances being handed out as a deterrant and warning to others which is surely a step in the right direction
Peter(Thumb)


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Seems like a craven coward and instead of prison he should be made to do community type work in the lifeboat station & even be taken out on a trip in rough seas. The other lifeboat people might not like having him around but they would surely enjoy taking him on that trip!

Well done Coastie, Gulpers & Co.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

shame it wasnt 15 years


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

These people should be:

Sentenced to serve their time at a lifeboat station AND the Coastguard, especially on the Cliff Rescue side. They should be made to clean and polish every bit of kit there is - including door handles and toilet seats. They should be forced to wear an orange boiler suit with the word 'Hoaxer' on the back

Oh and pay back the total operational cost of the shout.

But they wont because that is too hard and an infringement of ther Human Rights.....

Oh and that photogenic Coastie is in the film too......what does he think?


Jonty


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

I know that these sorts of people are intensely annoying and should be prosecuted for their actions, especially as many are not caught. We get many cases here in Oz of bushfires being deliberately lit with the destruction and sometimes death of humans, and invariably death of other life, that results from them. Trouble with making them pay the cost of the operation is they often have no money and no assets, and there is the attendant legal question of, "well what about other forms of high cost and life threatening activity like drunken and dangerous driving for example?" As to the post that suggests flogging, I would pose the same question, why not flog all those picked up by speed and redlight cameras, an equally life threatening activity and far more common? And, incidentally, why is it that some people who have never been incarcerated in their lives assume that prisons are a place of luxury and indulgence? I would just be content with the fact that this offender was detected and prosecuted for their act of selfishness and stupidity.
CBoots


----------



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm not suggesting that the hoaxer was treated harshly, but I do ask how the figure of 45,000 pounds was arrived at as the cost of the rescue. If overheads such as wages, etc. were allocated to the rescue then some at least of these would have been incurred even had the staff and equipment remained idle. The only fair figure to quote would be the money SAVED had the rescue not been required. I bet it was a lot less than 45.000 pounds.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

What I find alarming is the fact that hoax calls are on the increase. The film stated 56 false call outs in 2006. A friend of mine is a fire fighter and it is the same there. He has been to callouts where the flooring has deliberately been taken up and covered over by carpeting hoping the fire fighter would fall through. Why the general increase in hoax calls? what get's into the minds of these people who seem to get pleasure in such malicious acts?


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Zelo it used to cost £7500 in fuel per HOUR of flying time 15 years ago for a Helicopter ( info from the RAF ) thats without the thousands of ££ it costs in maintenance , spares , etc. I think the amount quoted for the rescue operation could be under the true cost as they may well have been afraid that if the true cost was put in the public domain it wouldn't be believed


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

Perhaps a more suitable punishment would be to put him on one of the many-deserted island off Scotland, with a tent, sleeping bag, primer stove and 7 tins of bake beans (ok we will be generous and give him a tin opener) all these he will have to pay for. Leave him there in the rain and freezing cold wind for a week, then put him ashore and make him find his own way home.  

I think a week of cold contemplation will make him think of what he has done, don’t you.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I think that the rise on hoax calls is for a variety of reasons putting ideas in people minds from the saturation of media coverage of all subjects to seeing these things acted out in films or soap operas. Add that to the fact that there are so many people out there with no jobs and nothing better to do. They get bored thinking it funny to call out the fire brigade or seeing a helicopter flying over knowing they called it. Whether vandalising something, mugging old ladies, arson or making hoax calls, this low life should not only be banged up, but made to work when they come out. See how the real world lives, the damage they do to people, or perhaps stick them on the front line in a war zone. Failing that stick them on a sinking ship after the crew have been saved making them squirm, pleading for their own pathetic lives.

We are too soft on these people which is why they think they can get away with anything. Bring back the birch, the bobby on the beat who would clip them around the ear. Bring back the fear we once had in the police and the teacher who's scowl was as bad as the ruler that came down across our knuckles.

Until we bring back the discipline my generation was brought up in, I can see things getting worse than they are now. We respected our policemen, teachers and all others in authority and jobs of authority. We were naughty, but never did things like make hoax calls, starting fires or anything we knew would harm people. And anyway, once we left school, we were too busy working to think about doing bad things. No scroungers and work shy people around in those days?!.

David


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

Come off it Pompey, there have always been arsonists and hoaxers and, more than likely always will be. As with most things the reasons for any increase, if this is indeed the case, will be complex, but you have alluded to two of the major ones yourself. The all embracing media coverage of anything sensational and unemployment. Therein you have an extremely dangerous combination, the desire to make a splash, and boredom coupled with a feeling of total inadequacey. All violence ever does is to encourage more violence, it does not deter anybody. The United States executes more of its citizens than any other developed nation and more than the majority of developing and under-developed ones, it also incarcerates a higher proportion of its population, for longer terms and at younger ages, than any other developed nation as well, but it is neither a peaceful nor a low-crime society. I do not profess to know the answer and I have no doubt I shall provoke the usual "do-gooder" accusations; what I do know that a return to Paddington Fair, as hanging days at Tyburn were known as, is not the answer.
Interesting fact that I would pass out for any comments or ideas; a surprising proportion of arsonists and bushfire lighters here in Australia are members of firefighting and emergency service organisations.
CBoots


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

The hoaxer and all like him should be made to pay the costs
of the mission; he should also be made to experience actually
being lost at sea in a small inflatable whilst waiting for a hoax
call to be completed. I do not advocate the blighter being drowned.
But I have always literally always believed that anyone found to have
been responsible for any collision, "accident" death or injury, should
be made to pay all costs and to pay a sum to the family who have
lost or are suffering as a result of that responsibility. There is too
much irresponsibility, too much disregard for others. The one thing that
really hurts is to have their money taken away and for them to experience
the poverty that strikes others. Liberty is not valued enough by these
people. I am with you David ... Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

As I have already stated in my first post I think you will find that people who indulge in this sort of activity are likely to have little by way of money or assets, and I would also repeat that one would also have to apply a full cost recovery to the numerous other people who indulge in other forms of irresponsible and dangerous activity. The most obvious example would be dangerous driving. I have no objection in principle to some form of cost recovery, I just think it would more often than not be futile.
CBoots


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Davie,

What do helicopters burn? £7,500/hour is £2.08 per second which is the equivalent to 2 litres of premium petrol today - in terms of petrol that amount of money would buy nearly seven & a half tons. It does seem very expensive fuel & do the military have to pay the same fuel taxes as the private motorist?

Tony


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Tony Breach said:


> Davie,
> 
> What do helicopters burn? £7,500/hour is £2.08 per second which is the equivalent to 2 litres of premium petrol today - in terms of petrol that amount of money would buy nearly seven & a half tons. It does seem very expensive fuel & do the military have to pay the same fuel taxes as the private motorist?
> 
> Tony


The helicopter wouldn't be able to get off the ground with that amount of fuel onboard. For example, the Sea King has a maximum takeoff weight of 10 tonnes, of which 5.4 tonnes is the weight of the helicopter itself.

The last time I had any dealings with helicopters (2005), the cost to us for a round trip of up to 1 1/2 hours duration cost $2,000 for a Sikorsky S-76.

It does therefore seem that £7,500 for fuel does seem slightly excessive.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Sorry Cboots, but I have friends working on switchboards in fire, ambulance and other emergency services. Hoax calls have increased dramatically. 

Yes, there have always been arsonists and hoaxers but not at the level it is today, and that includes vandals and those causing misery to others on housing estates some of which are no go areas, even for police.

And don't forget, a Goanese sailor was killed in a quiet Hampshire village. 

These hoax calls and arsonists cannot be ignored because they have always been around. 

David


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I can only go on the figures given to me by the winch man of Rescue 137 that did a drop-off-pick-up exercise on the FRV Scotia in 1997 and he said that the running costs for a Sea King are astronomical ( remember as a military helicopter spares will be a lot more expensive than a civilian helicopter and as a heavy old design will burn a lot more fuel than a modern design ). If the figures I have quoted are wrong then so be it I could only repeat info given.


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Davie,

You may well have been the victim of a bit of exaggeration from the winch man, someone who would certainly have his fingers on the purse strings in HM forces.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I once asked a pilot at Culdrose just how much it cost to run a SeaKing.
The answer was £5,000 per hour, and that was 10 years ago. The cost
is largely down to fuel, but servicing and maintenance is highly intensive.


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

Pompey, if you read my post you will see that I do not suggest hoaxers etc should be ignored, I suggest that a return to the days of legal barbarity in the treatment of offenders is not the way forward. The reason I do question the increase in this type of offender is that there are more means of reporting this type of crime and people are encouraged to do so. Besides, it is very simple and very annoymous to make a call to an emergency line; not so much if one has to run down the high street shouting fire, the Romans are coming or whatever.
CBoots


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Found the Sea King on the web & it carries a lot of fuel: 3,700l for a range of 1,500km & can carry about 450l extra in an auxiliary tank for a range of 1,750km if required. I didn't find out the fuel specification but assume it is some normal jet fuel & also didn't find out how long it can stay in the air. The article was general & not specific to the SAR variant.

Tony


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

cboots said:


> ..........Besides, it is very simple and very annoymous to make a call to an emergency line;.................. CBoots


Not so anonymous here in the UK, can't answer for any other country. Even if you switch off your "own number sending", when you dial 999 your number, mobile or home number, always comes through. 
I once caught someone who did a hoax call, they were VERY surprised when I read their mobile number to them and they rang off quick. We soon rang them back! 

I can't remember the outcome, think their mobile was blocked.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

As for the news reports, someone recognised me in Tesco yesterday, FAME AT LAST!!!!!(==D) (==D)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Coastie said:


> As for the news reports, someone recognised me in Tesco yesterday, FAME AT LAST!!!!!(==D) (==D)


Was it the Samari Hair Do Chris


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Probably!! LOL!!


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Coastie said:


> As for the news reports, someone recognised me in Tesco yesterday, FAME AT LAST!!!!!


Oh no,there's going to be no living with him and his ego now! (LOL)



gdynia said:


> Was it the Samari Hair Do Chris


He'll be demanding his own hair dresser to accompany him everywhere! (Jester)


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Coastie said:


> Not so anonymous here in the UK, can't answer for any other country. Even if you switch off your "own number sending", when you dial 999 your number, mobile or home number, always comes through.
> 
> I can't remember the outcome, think their mobile was blocked.


Hoaxers be aware, we will track you down. Having your mobile blocked might be the least of your worries.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

having their windpipe blocked is a better idea


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Coastie said:


> As for the news reports, someone recognised me in Tesco yesterday, FAME AT LAST!!!!!(==D) (==D)


Was it the Old Bill by any chance? (Jester) 


Brian


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Nah, he gets mistaken for that Russel Brand chappie with that hair of his.........and remember, Holyhead is a small town so someone like Coastie is going to get hordes of screaming teenage fans at the door of the lookout....wonder what gulpers will have to say about that?

Jonty


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Coastie said:


> FAME AT LAST!!!!!(==D) (==D)


No more than you deserve Coastie, tell this jealous lot it's better than infamy [=P]


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

ddraigmor said:


> Nah, he gets mistaken for that Russel Brand chappie with that hair of his.........and remember, Holyhead is a small town so someone like Coastie is going to get hordes of screaming teenage fans at the door of the lookout....wonder what gulpers will have to say about that?
> 
> Jonty



More like that James bloke from Topgear! You know, the one that's also being a wine ponce with that Oz bloke. (Jester)


----------



## Nairda59 (Jul 6, 2005)

Cboots I didnt know the Romans were coming !!
I'd better get indoors and bolt up!! I said bolt up!!
Also to CED the electronic serial number of the phone is also sent from a mobile on all calls, so no escape there either.


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

I guess pranksters will have to mail their "emergency" call in by letter to be safe?

Either way, no one wants hoax calls, but the demand to hang them in front of the London Tower seems a bit harsh?


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Either way, no one wants hoax calls, but the demand to hang them in front of the London Tower seems a bit harsh?[/QUOTE]

untill one of their "pranks" depletes s.a.r. resources away from a genuine distress situation in concurrent progress.

these calls endanger life, and the law concerning actions reckless to the taking of life (in the u.k) should be amended to deal with them.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Sister Eleff said:


> No more than you deserve Coastie, tell this jealous lot it's better than infamy [=P]



I just take no notice Sis Eleff!(Jester)


----------

